# Punt/Sterling.



## bothar (20 Mar 2008)

Just wondering are we just about at parity with sterling and the old punt value?


----------



## bothar (20 Mar 2008)

Just checked it, euro is equal to 79p (punt)  At the moment it's at 78p against sterling, and rising!


----------



## Guest120 (20 Mar 2008)

http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=71656


----------

